# Belt Drive Frame Search



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have seen a picture of a frame that was retrofitted with a belt drive using something that looked like an S and S coupling on the chain stay or seat stay. Has anyone seen or done such a thing to split the frame in order to get the belt installed? I'm looking for the picture I thought I saw somewhere, so if you can point me to the right direction, that will be great.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

like this one

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=617192


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

Not quite but that was interesting to see and read. Thanks for posting the link. After many different searches I finally found a picture I was looking for. Any thoughts on how well something like this would work to retrofit a frame with a belt drive.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

S&S couplers are expensive and you'd have to have it installed by a pro (S&S has restrictions on who they will sell to), but it would work fine. I doubt you'd even know it was there. Most people choose to put the coupler on the seat stay to minimize forces imposed on the coupler, although it would likely hold up just fine mounted to the chainstay as in the pic above. 

There are also other styles of couplers people have used.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I had an S&S used on mine since I was planning on having the normal couplers installed as well for travel. 
If I wasn't already going with the S&S I would have done a lap joint like those mentioned earlier


----------



## julioardz (May 29, 2008)

Nice! Is that a Black Cat frame or just the dropouts? I'm having a Black Cat built right now. I should be getting it before the end of the month. I can't wait.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

julioardz said:


> Nice! Is that a Black Cat frame or just the dropouts? I'm having a Black Cat built right now. I should be getting it before the end of the month. I can't wait.


They are Black Cat dropouts, but were used on my Patrick Cycles frame. just didn't liek any of the other options for sliding dropouts


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

how did you like installing the belt? Looks bendy


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

its a two person job, you gotta spread the stays while someone slips the belt in, it works great, a tad over kill but it came out looking very clean, If I hadn't had the other couplers put in I would have gone another route. I knew the S&S would increase the stiffness and was a little worried about the long term durability of a lap joint.


----------



## ssphoenix (Apr 1, 2008)

*S&S coupler*

Hi Guys,

How much is an S&S coupler? If used for a totally different project is it possible to buy one?

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yes*

If you have liability insurance, contact S&S directly and they will be happy to sell you as many couplers as you want.

At one point, they also had a "hobbyist" deal where you could buy one set of couplers for personal use without having liability insurance. I'm not sure if they still do that, though.

-Walt



ssphoenix said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How much is an S&S coupler? If used for a totally different project is it possible to buy one?
> 
> ...


----------



## ssphoenix (Apr 1, 2008)

*S&S coupler*

Thanks Walt,

Do you know how much a pair would cost? Thanks

Jo


----------

